# Toter Radfahrer



## gzero (28. Juli 2005)

Gestern Abend bin ich die MTB3-Route bei Heiligenstadt gefahren und unterwegs lag ein toter Radfahrer. Polizei war schon da.  HAtte angeblich einen Herzinfarkt....Wahnsinn, wie schnell das gehen kann, bin immer noch blaß im Gesicht....


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. Juli 2005)

... na, da passt ja deine sig 'live long and prosper' herrvorragend ...
 ... wie meine oma halt immer sagt: 'bu sedz de blous wos auf'     ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Juli 2005)

For whom the bell tolls...


----------



## jocool (29. Juli 2005)

Ich bin vorgestern die MTB2 gefahren. Mich wundert das überhaupt nicht, wenn da bei schlecht trainierten Bikern die Luft aus geht. Ich hatte bei 34 Grad im Schatten auch ganz schön zu kämpfen.
Ich bin die Tour schon bei kühleren Wetter gefahren und da war es eher ein lockerer Trip.
Ich denke man sollte sich bei derart heissem Wetter genau überlegen ob man fitt ist, solche Touren bei diesem Wetter zu fahren.


----------



## Coffee (29. Juli 2005)

krass ;-(

übrigens, nicht nur die hitze ist es, sondern meist auch das erhöre ozon. das vergessen aber viele.

grüße coffee


----------



## jocool (29. Juli 2005)

Ich wuste gar nicht, das Ozzon sich auf den Kreislauf auswirkt - ich dachte immer es würde sich nur negativ auf die Atemwege auswirken.


----------



## Coffee (29. Juli 2005)

jocool schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wuste gar nicht, das Ozzon sich auf den Kreislauf auswirkt - ich dachte immer es würde sich nur negativ auf die Atemwege auswirken.




biste schonmal viel im ozon gefahren, danach gedacht dir platzt der schädel usw. ozon hat einiges an wirkung, die aber unterschätz wird. drum soll man bei erhöten werten auch KEIN sport machen.

coffee


----------



## gzero (29. Juli 2005)

jocool schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin vorgestern die MTB2 gefahren. Mich wundert das überhaupt nicht, wenn da bei schlecht trainierten Bikern die Luft aus geht. Ich hatte bei 34 Grad im Schatten auch ganz schön zu kämpfen.
> Ich bin die Tour schon bei kühleren Wetter gefahren und da war es eher ein lockerer Trip.


..ich habe bestimmt schon bei kühlern Wetter zu kämpfen, um diese Tour zu schaffen


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (29. Juli 2005)

shit...das kann ich mir gut vorstellen das man da oben auf der hochebene bei 30 Gras und Gegenwind schnell an seine Grenzen kommt. 
Des kommt einen so vor als würde man gefönt und irgendwann wirds dann schwindelig.  Naja aber bei Laufen hätts ihn auch erwischt.
Und des liegt sicher net am Ozon...des einzige wo du das Ozon merkst ist beim Atmen das es dir schneller den Hals austrocknet


----------



## steed (29. Juli 2005)

ärzte?

steed


----------



## Ratiopharm (29. Juli 2005)

Ozon ist instabil und hat eine hohe oxidative Kapazität. Die Oxidation von z.B. ungesättigten Fettsäuren führt zur Bildung von Ozonoide, Peroxide, Säuren, freien Radikalen -> greifen Zellmebran, Proteine, etc. an => Reizung der Atemwege. 
Ozon oxidiert auch direkt Sulfhydril-Reste der zellulären Eiweiße. 
Reflekorische Bronchokonstriktion (Atemwegsverengung), Anstieg Atemwiderstand, Abnahme der Vitalkapazität (max. aufnehmbares Volumen).

Ozon ist ferner schwach wasserlöslich und kann dadurch bis in die Bronchialverzweigungen wirken => auch hier Irritationen. In den Lungenbläschen (Alveolen) ist die Barriere zwischen Luft und Blut nur exakt eine Zellschicht dick. Reizungen führen sofort zu lokalen Entzündungsprozesse mit den klassischen Symptomen: Freisetzung von Entzüngsmediatoren, Schwellung, Einwanderung inflammatorischer Zellen, erhöhter Austritt von Flüssigkeit ins Gewebe (Ödem). Im Tierversuch sterben die Versuchstiere bei erhöhter Ozon-Exposition an akutem Lungenödem. 

Es kann bei häufiger Exposition eine Gewöhung eintreten (wahrscheinlich durch Steigerung der anti-oxidativen Protektionsmechanismen). Bei chronischer Exposition kann es zur Ausbildung einer Alveolarfibrose kommen mit dauerhafter Lungenfunktionsstörung (s.unten). Solche kritischen  Konzentrationen werden in D nie erreicht.


Ozon inhibiert auch die Funktion der Makrophagen (freßzellen) als wichtigste Zelle des Immunsystems im Bereich der Alveolen => erhöhte Infektanfälligkeit.

10-20% der Bevölkerung zählen zu den "Respondern", die früh auf gesteigerte Ozonwerte reagieren. Kopfschmerzen, Schwindel und Übelkeit zählen zu den sog. subjektiven Beschwerden, wobei unterschiedliche Individuen auf vollkommen unterschiedliche Ozon-Konzentrationen reagieren und sind wahrscheinlich keine direkte Wirkung des Ozons. Ozon verursacht kein Asthma und keine Allergien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (30. Juli 2005)

danke für die aufklärung.

coffee


----------



## Haunert (30. Juli 2005)

Donnerstag war schon richitg heiß hab ne große Biergartenrunde gedreht - ist echt vernünftiger bei den Temperaturen - nen halben Kasten Weizen und gut ist ! 
Dann stimmt wenigsten der Flüssigkeits- und Mineralhaushalt - und dem kränkelnten Gastgewerbe wird auch geholfen !


----------

